# Airrus Rods



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on these rods?


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 9, 2008)

I have never owned any, but I have tried one out before. It was an Airrus Pulse-R and it was extremely nice. I am pretty sure Dampeoples used them too, but I doubt he will chime in :lol: The designer of the carrot stix was with Airrus before going to E21. He was the main designer of airrus rods I believe. All of the reviews I have read have been great, and they sure are pretty rods.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Jake, that was one of my choices for a pitchen stick, the other two are a Powell and Kistler Mag Cast. Now comes the hard part, making a choice.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 9, 2008)

> ...The designer of the carrot stix was with Airrus before going to E21. He was the main designer of airrus rods I believe.



Yep, same guy; Ken Whiting 8)


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2008)

Airrus rods are pretty light than, I liked the carrot stick 6'8" casting rod for pitching so I'm guessing Airrus would be the same, now I'm leaning towards them


----------



## SMDave (Nov 9, 2008)

I hear the AiRRUS Co-Matrix 457 rods are very nice. Never used one myself though - it may be worth checking out.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got a powell max and kistler casting rods... my favorite by far is the Kistler Helium LTA.... that is the lightest rod I've ever held (ok, that's a lie, I just held the new Daiwa Steez rod, but for $450 I'll buy another boat)... anyways, I've hauled in 10lb fish with it no problem. I've had it for 2 years now, and it's as good now as it was when I bought it. The Powell Max is one of those split grips, and I'm not a big fan of that... I still use it for crankbait casting though. Both of those are Medium Heavy rods, and I throw 15# Fluoro on all my reels


----------

